# Rubik's Cube World Record Attempt.



## James Ludlow (Jun 6, 2011)

Shoot me down if there is a thread here already, but UK cubers may be interested in this.

Depaul UK, a charity which helps young people who are homeless, vulnerable and disadvantaged, are attempting to break the World Record to get the most number of people solving the Rubik's Cube in one place at one time. 

You can register here - http://www.depauluk.org/newsandresources/rubiks-world-record-attempt-countdown/

Directions are here -http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Bid...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

whats the current record?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 6, 2011)

134 apparently

EDIT

I stand corrected - http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/Search/Details/Most-people-solving-Rubik's-Cubes/68492.htm


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

any big comp could beat this


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe Brendan Vallance or Rowan...
> But no one will be able to break the world record...


 
:fp


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe Brendan Vallance or Rowan...
> But no one will be able to break the world record...


 
:fp

Can you take 5 seconds to just read the actual thread?



danthecuber said:


> Would you care to elaborate?



Did you read the thread? You might understand if you did.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe Brendan Vallance or Rowan...
> But no one will be able to break the world record...


 :fp

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going. Will be popping in on my way to Sweden  I was invited to go along to 'show off what you can do to inspire and motivate everyone taking part and also to perhaps speak to journalists and have your picture taken'


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going. Will be popping in on my way to Sweden  I was invited to go along to 'show off what you can do to inspire and motivate everyone taking part and also to perhaps speak to journalists and have your picture taken'


 
I got an email because the press might be really interested in getting some footage of a speed cuber or even interviewing you and you would be really helping to support our charity.

I should be able to get an early finish, so should be there. I work mostly in central London anyway.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 7, 2011)

why is Hershey banned? Just because he forgot to read the thread? :O


----------



## jiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

A friend of mine linked me to this at work today (thanks for the notice!!). It looks like it's going to be fun, but I'd have to bust out of work at about 15:00/15:30 to tube it to Camden for then, which is never going to happen. =(

Which UK cubers are going to this? It's highly unlikely that I'll be able to escape, but you never know. Why wasn't this scheduled for a weekend!?!?



EDIT: "we will attempt to break this world record using *our Depaul UK branded Rubik Cubes*"
ewww.....


----------



## jrb (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds cool....but I can't go, because I live in the US.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 16, 2011)

I was there today. I'm pretty sure the world record was broken, there were enough people but I had to dash off so I'm not entirely sure that enough people managed to complete their solves. The Depaul UK cubes weren't all that bad considering, turned quite well just didn't cut corners.
Apparently £40,000 was raised for the charity, which I think is a great achievement.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2011)

If I remember correctly, 330 people solved a cube so it was a record. It was great to see so many schoolkids and stuff solving, and even had a conversation with a Rubik's guy about how bad his cubes are 

Yay for my first cubing WR


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 16, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> If I remember correctly, 330 people solved a cube so it was a record. It was great to see so many schoolkids and stuff solving, and even had a conversation with a Rubik's guy about how bad his cubes are
> 
> Yay for my first cubing WR


Yay!!
It was pretty cool to see all those kids from one school cubing, though some of them were quite annoying and one of them kept asking me questions while I was using the toilet.
After I finished my solve the woman next to me needed help, when I said "turn the top side twice" she asked "Which way?" :fp


----------



## Vincents (Jun 16, 2011)

World Championships 2009 had 327. I feel like all you had to do was have all of them solve at once (not officially) during 3x3 round 1 or something.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Vincents said:


> World Championships 2009 had 327. I feel like all you had to do was have all of them solve at once (not officially) during 3x3 round 1 or something.


Yes, but that would only have been an unofficial world record, in the same way as a sub-6 solve in front of a Guiness rep would count as a Guiness WR but not an official WCA WR.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 17, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> when I said "turn the top side twice" she asked "Which way?" :fp


 lolmax


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2011)

Vincents said:


> World Championships 2009 had 327.


 
No, 324. Three competitors at WC2009 officially didn't solve a 3x3x3:

Koen Wermer only tried it blindfolded and failed. Takao Hashimoto and Peter Still didn't try any 3x3x3 solving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzr_T1qBsEc&feature=youtu.be
Little feature about the day. Myself and Breandan appear several times from 4:00 onwards, and there's a short interview with Andrew Coghill (scotzbhoy) later too.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzr_T1qBsEc&feature=youtu.be
Little feature about the day. Myself and Breandan appear several times from 4:00 onwards, and there's a short interview with Andrew Coghill (scotzbhoy) later too.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool.
I couldn't recognise Breandan though... he doesn't have short hair now does he?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2011)

Daniel and Breandan are bottom left at 4:09. Edit: Watched ten seconds more, they're at 4:18 pretty clearly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2011)

Was anyone else watching the part with Breandan and thinking: "COME ON BREANDAN, YOU CAN DO IT. YOU CAN OPEN THAT BOX!"


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Was anyone else watching the part with Breandan and thinking: "COME ON BREANDAN, YOU CAN DO IT. YOU CAN OPEN THAT BOX!"


I'm sure opening the box took at least half the total time. At least I got my revenge for losing to him in head-to-head at UKO2010.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2011)

5:50 Dan Harris


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2012)

Calling all UK cubers - it's back! http://www.depauluk.org/supportus/getinvolved/our-initiatives/rubiks/
Last year myself, Breandan, Coggers and Dan Harris went along and it was great fun, so if you can make it then please register and turn up to support the event and help out/encourage all the budding young cubers there. See a few posts up for a video from last time.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 21, 2012)

In London and on my birthday, consider me there!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2012)

If some of you guys are going, I might. I'm right here in London 
Looking at the amount of school children I fear it may be a learn to do it rather than speedsolving event. I'd sign up just for the fun of meeting up of course...

Edit: Ah, it's a school day is it? Might apply for day/ afternoon off. I promised myself I would never let the school drain anything more from me than music. I will not let them enter me for this. I will only enter myself personally.


----------

